# Gym in/near Richmond/Kew/West London



## thesleader (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi to all,

I've been intending to drop this thread in here for a long time but I continually forgot (until now of course!). I've just about gone berserk trying to find a decent gym in my area at a reasonable price point. In Sydney, I paid the equivalent of £15/month for a gym that destroys any of the £50-£60/month gyms in my area (my area is Richmond, Surrey which is for all intents and purposes London). The problem seems to be that the gyms are built for people who want 20 different high-tech cardio machines, a sauna and a loungeroom!!! Some of the gyms have acceptable free-weight gear, but I really dont feel like paying £50+/month to wait 10mins for the one bench to be free.

I am a member at brentford fountain leisure center because they were the only gym that had membership of £25/month. Its not TOO bad, but before I broke my foot I had maxed out their heaviest barbell for bench (so as you could imagine squats and deadlifts were almost pointless... and I was 75kg... hardly the biggest dude... 60kg was their heaviest bar... no joke!).

I really need a new gym, preferably one that has the right sort of attitude. I pay the owner because I want to go into the gym three to five times a week; bust my ass lifting the heaviest weights I can for 45-60mins then I head off home. No bloody coffees, no saunas, no frills. I think I want a real spit and sawdust type place, but hopefully without the condescending 'you cant bench 400lbs' attitude, mainly because I'm still a relative beginner.

It's a lot to ask for from a London I gather, but I'm hoping there is a place close enough to Richmond that has the right gear that I can use for a couple of hours a week without paying crazy money for the privilege.

ANY suggestions are warmly welcomed... and if you are gym owner who can offer me a £20-£30 /month membership and youve got enough stuff to keep my squating, deadlifting and benching covered... you've got 3 new clients from tomorrow (my brother and friend are also looking to date a new gym lol).

All the best,

Daniel

P.S.

Has anyone heard of G's Gym before? It showed up on google maps a couple of times but I couldn't find any info about it at all. Cheers


----------



## johnbeau (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if this si any help but quite a good listing for London gyms


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Opposite the twickenham rugby stadium is the harlequins ground Off A316.At the rear is a great gym (cant think of the name)Don't know the cost but worth a try.


----------

